# feederruten erfahrung?



## klappe (19. September 2010)

hab mal ne frage....


habe vor mir in mächster zeit eine feeder rute zuzulegen....
habe ne picker rute von spro und bin mit der sehr zufrieden...
die ist allersings nur 2.70 m lang u hat ein wg unter 40g.

hab mehrere modelle im blick kann mich allerdings nicht so richtig entscheiden....

 3,60m   0 - 120g Sänger Steckrute Pro-T Global Feeder *mit 3 Spitzen*  






  59.95EUR
[inkl. 19% MwSt zzgl. Versandkosten]
 

   52819361   3,60m   0 - 140g SPRO Steckrute Döme Gábor Pellet Feeder H  





  57.95EUR
[inkl. 19% MwSt zzgl. Versandkosten]
 

   411739360   3,60m   0 - 150g Daiwa Steckrute Apollo Heavy Feeder  





  59.95EUR
[inkl. 19% MwSt zzgl. Versandkosten]


wer hat erfahrung mit einer dieser ruten? 

mein favorit laut inet wäre  die dma rute.... allerdings habe ich auch schon gutes über die sängerruten gelesen(wobei man natürlich nie sagen kann ob das auch wirklich stimmt....bei spro produkten gab es bei mir noch keine enttäuschung......dma kenne ich gar nich-->da ich kein produkt von denen besitze)

so nun zum einsatzzweck der rute: 

fische am häufigsten die rute in einem stillgewässer (ein waldsee)(daher vorher die picker, die mir gute dienste leistet u noch leisten wird)allerdings ist die wurfweite begrenzt und wa gibt punkte, die ich bisher nicht anwerfen konnte(auch für karpfen   )
gehe manchmal allerdings auch in der unstrut angeln, in der 40g körbe gnadenlos weggespült werden......

die beringung der rute sollte möglichst groß sein (falls es so etwas gibt) um evtl. auch mal nen knoten oder nen stopper passieren zu lassen(posenfischen).....
grüße 

p.s. möchte gern solides gerät(wer billig kaugt, kauft 2x!)
max preis um die 100€
für andere vorschläge bin ich gerne offen..


----------



## Pantomime (19. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

ich kann dir diese rute empfehlen SPRO MH feeder.3,60m
100 gramm wurfgewicht 3+3teilig.
15 ringe


----------



## Pantomime (19. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

hier mal der link(amazon)
http://www.amazon.de/SPRO-Explorer-Feeder-3-tlg-3-60m/dp/B002XXDGQW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1284922673&sr=8-1


----------



## klappe (19. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

hast du dir rute selbst?

warum kannst du sie empfehlen?
danke aber schon mal für die antwort!
mfg klappe


----------



## Pantomime (19. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

ich hab die rute selbst und kann nicht meckern,selbst wenn ein kleines rotauge beißt erkennt man es.werfen kann man mit dieser rute auch genau und weit.ich bin sehr zufrieden und für meine,und ich denke auch deine anliegen reicht es allemahl aus.


----------



## klappe (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

passt da auch mal ein siliconstopper durch die ringe`?


----------



## Pantomime (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

eine stopperperle eigentlich nicht.ein posenstopper normalerweise schon.kommt auf die größe an.die spitzenringe sind jedoch nicht grade groß.


----------



## Obi Wan (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Was soll ein silicon stopper an ner feederrute und die bissanzeige wie sensiebel sie sein sollte hängt von der spitzte die du verwendes ab anbei die rote ist die schwerste!!!
Für das geld bekommst du aber auch shimano ruten welche meiner meinung etwas besser sind aber wie gesagt MEINE MEINUNG !!!!


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Ich würde mir aus Prinzip keine Rute kaufen die einen Griff aus 2 unterschiedlichen Materialien hat, da kann die Rute noch so toll sein. Damit wirst du am Wasser nur gehänselt!


----------



## Marco 82 (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Ich klinke mich mal kurz ein, 
wenn du die Feeder als Posenrute verwenden willst, brauchst du die Spitzen ja nicht.
Wenn du ohne angelst, müsste der Silikonstopper durchpassen, vermute ich jetzt mal, ohne diese Rute zu kennen.
Bei meier gehts.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Pantomime (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



Obi Wan schrieb:


> Was soll ein silicon stopper an ner feederrute und die bissanzeige wie sensiebel sie sein sollte hängt von der spitzte die du verwendes ab anbei die rote ist die schwerste!!!
> Für das geld bekommst du aber auch shimano ruten welche meiner meinung etwas besser sind aber wie gesagt MEINE MEINUNG !!!!


es mag ja von der spitze abhängen,aber wenn du im fließgewässer angelst und du ein 10 zentimeter rotauge an der roten Spitze hast,sag mir nicht das man bei allen ruten ganz genau sieht das einer knabbert.

und eine shimano muss nicht immer die beste wahl sein,wenn du einen besseren vorschlag für eine Rute hast dann schreib es hier rein.
--I--
--I--
--I--
\-I-/
-\I/


----------



## Allex (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ich würde mir aus Prinzip keine Rute kaufen die einen Griff aus 2 unterschiedlichen Materialien hat, da kann die Rute noch so toll sein. Damit wirst du am Wasser nur gehänselt!




Wieso denn nicht?
Wüsste nicht in welcher Form man jetzt am Wasser gehänselt werden sollte, wobei ich mal davon ausgehe dass du damit meinst dass sie sich als unpraktisch erweisen wird, oder was?

Fische selbst die Jenzi Artini Powerwise Multitool, deren vorderer Griffteil aus Schaumstoff oder was das ist  :q und der hintere ist aus Kork.

Habe damit keinerlei Probleme! |wavey:

MfG


----------



## klappe (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ich würde mir aus Prinzip keine Rute kaufen die einen Griff aus 2 unterschiedlichen Materialien hat, da kann die Rute noch so toll sein. Damit wirst du am Wasser nur gehänselt!



sorry, aber so was hab ich auch noch nicht gehört....
1.gehe ich nicht ans ufer um vor leuten zu fetzen....
2.welcher angler regt sich über so ein nebensächliches detail auf?
3und selbst wenn....wäre es mir sch...egal was andere über meine rute denken....wer sowas denkt, kann nur stulle im kopp sein

wie dem auch sei...
der tipp ohne die rutenspitze zu fischen ist mir noch gar nicht gekommen....#6
geht das dann mit der rutenaktion gut`?schon jemand erfahrung?????

danke!!!!


----------



## DerJonsen (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> . Damit wirst du am Wasser nur gehänselt!




What the ... ??? Was gehtn bei euch, des is mir doch schei**egal ob jemand meint mich volllabern zu müssen

ich hab die Balzer Fantastick mit 150g Wurfgewicht und bin vollends zufrieden...genug Rückgrat um damit auch auf Raubfisch zu gehen, besonders Zander und auch sonst beim Posenfischen sei es nun auf Weißfisch oder Aal enttäuscht sie mich nicht


----------



## Marco 82 (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Nabend Klappe,
das mit der Rutenaktion geht mit meiner Rute ganz gut (Speedmaster mit dem spöttischen Griff halb Kork, halb Kunstoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Sollte die von dir gewählte Rute nicht zu hart ausfallen ist das bestimmt kein Problem, sie auch als Posenrute zu "missbrauchen".
Du hast ja vor auf Karpfen zu fischen, also meine hat max. 150 Wg., dass hört sich viel an, aber mehr als Satzkarpfen (bis 4kg) lassen sich damit nicht kontrolliert drillen. Die verkraftet auch größere, aber richtig kontollieren kann man sie damit nicht mehr.
Verallgemeinern will das nicht, es gibt Ruten mit gleichem WG., die sind bretthart und haben deutlich mehr Reserven.
Ich bevorzuge eher weichere Ruten, ist aber Geschmackssache.
Zu deinen Favorieten kann ich nichts sagen, kenne ich nicht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## DerJonsen (20. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



Obi Wan schrieb:


> Was soll ein silicon stopper an ner feederrute und die bissanzeige wie sensiebel sie sein sollte hängt von der spitzte die du verwendes ab anbei die rote ist die schwerste!!!
> Für das geld bekommst du aber auch shimano ruten welche meiner meinung etwas besser sind aber wie gesagt MEINE MEINUNG !!!!



das mit dem Silikonstopper ist nich sooo doof, du hast Recht, bei ner modernen Schlauufenmontage brauchstn net, aber wennde die net blind behrrscht oder kein Bock hast eine zu binden dann tuts nen Silikonstopper hinterm Korb genauso als Selbsthakmontage..
ich weiß es ist eher stümperisch aber es funzt, v.a. im Sommer wenn die Fische beißfreudig sind
und durch ne Feederspitze passt beim Posenangeln nen Silikonstopper definitiv problemlos durch...zumindest hab ich bei meinen Spitzen keine Probleme (Angel ""meistens-"" mit 1,5 oz)


----------



## Dunraven (21. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

WTF warum soll ein Silikonstopper da durch? Selbst wenn es um Selbsthakmontage geht, wieviel Schnur soll der Fisch denn nehmen? Ich dachte bei der Selbsthakmethode soll er keine Schnur nehmen sondern der Stopper ist hinter dem Korb, eben damit er sich gegen dessen Gewicht selber hakt. Wenn er Schnur nehmen soll, dann soll er sich normal nicht selber haken, dafür gibt es ja z.B. die Schlaufenmontage, kein Widerstand machen damit der nichts merkt. Und selbst bei den 30 cm der Schlaufenmontage würde der Fisch die Feederspitze komplett zur Seite ziehen bevor er beim Knoten ist. Bis dahin hat er aber schon den vollen Widerstand der Spitze gemerkt. 

Von daher sollte so ein Silikonstopper nur dann Sinn machen wenn er so nahe am Korb ist das man ihn nicht durch die Ringe zieht. Denn beim Werfen hat man ja doch den Korb so 50-80, evt. gar 100cm unterhalb der Spitze. Warum also ist das wichtig ob der durch geht. Da verstehe ich den Hintergrund einfach nicht.

Zur Sache mit dem Griff, die aktuelle Preston Dutch Master für knapp 300 Euro verkauft genau diese Mischung des Griffs als großen Vorteil und Pluspunkt der Rute. Pflegeleichtes und leicht abwaschbares Moosgummi an der Rolle, wo der meiste Dreck der Finger hängen bleibt wenn man nach dem Anfassen des Brassen oder dem Nachfüllen des Korbes noch Schleim/Futter an der Hand hat, schöner und guter Kork beim Rest. 

Die einen (mit Ruten die vermutlich nicht so hochklassig sind) lachen also darüber, die anderen verkaufen es als großen Pluspunkt der teuren Ruten, der sie von nicht durchdachten Ruten ohne diese "geniale" (übertrieben aber so soll es ja wohl rüber kommen) Kombination abhebt. Das in Klammern sagt das aus was Preston meiner Meinung nach suggerieren möchte.


----------



## Marco 82 (21. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Ich habe das mit dem Silikonstopper eher damit in Verbindung gebracht, dass Klappe die Rute u.a. als Posenrute verwenden will. Da würde die Frage nach dem Stopper Sinn machen, anders verhält es sich mit der Selbsthakmontage, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## DerJonsen (21. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



Marco 82 schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit dem Silikonstopper eher damit in Verbindung gebracht, dass Klappe die Rute u.a. als Posenrute verwenden will. Da würde die Frage nach dem Stopper Sinn machen, anders verhält es sich mit der Selbsthakmontage, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



ja ging um die Pose, war etwas wirr von mir geschrieben, nein bei der Selbsthak hat der Stopper mit der Spitze nix zu tun


----------



## Marco 82 (21. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Oder ganz auf den Silikonstopper verzichten und einen Stopperknoten+Perle verwenden, der flutscht überall durch, da könnte man sogar die Feederspitze drauflassen.
Das Abnehmen der Spitze hat übrigens keine Auswirkungen auf die Rutenaktion, die Rute ist ohne Spitze "vollwertig", und verhält sich nicht wie eine Gekürzte.


----------



## klappe (21. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



Marco 82 schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit dem Silikonstopper eher damit in Verbindung gebracht, dass Klappe die Rute u.a. als Posenrute verwenden will. Da würde die Frage nach dem Stopper Sinn machen, anders verhält es sich mit der Selbsthakmontage, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



genau so hab ich das auch gemeintdanke


----------



## Allex (21. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Es gibt übrigens auch extra schlanke Posenstopper,sind dementsprechend teurer, passen aber sicher durch jeden Ring.

Grüße


----------



## Pantomime (22. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

bei der von mir vorgeschlagenen rute passt es.


----------



## klappe (22. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

na schon mal vielen dank für die hinweise!:m


für weitere anregungen bin ich weiterhin offen
mfg klappe


----------



## Dunraven (23. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Argh, ok ich hatte es darauf bezogen das er den zum Feedern nutzen wollte.
Naja trotzdem würde ich zum kleinen Stopperknoten und evt. eine Perle greifen. So ein fetter Siliconstopper hat auch bei etwas größeren Ringen eine gute Bremswirkung, und eine Feederrute ist eh schon keine so ideale Posenrute, da ist das dann schon doppelt ärgerlich.


----------



## keinangelprofi (23. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Die Daiwa Apollo Heavy Feeder würde ich nicht nehmen. Mein Bruder hat die. Die hat nur 2 Spitzen und selbst die weichere von beiden ist knüpelhart. In dem Preisbereich von 60 EUR würde ich mal nach einer Mosella schauen, und bei 100 EUR auf jeden Fall schon mal bei Shimano.


----------



## klappe (23. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

hier ist sie mit 3 spitzen angeboten....
mag in normalfall straffe aber keine harten ruten...
wechselspitzen kann man im notfall ja extra kaufen....
was mir bei der rute gefällt, ist das geringe gewicht.
aber wenn sie so hart istmmmhhhh|uhoh:#c
danke für die antworten


----------



## klappe (23. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

die ist auch noch möglich....
gibt es die auch mit 3,6m?
obwohl hier das wg wieder etwas zu gering ist evtl.....


       SHS175       3,96m   0 - 110g Shimano Steckrute Catana BX Heavy Feeder






       99.95EUR


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Hi 
hab gerade mal bie 3-2-1 geschaut,da ist ne Balzer Magna Heavy -145gr wg für unter 100talerhab diese rute selber nichtgefischt,aber das große Schwestermodell davon,und bin da vollends mit zufrieden.
Achja ich hab viele ruten von Balzer und konnte bis jetzt noch keine Quallitätsmängel veststellen.
Gruß
Lausi
http://cgi.ebay.de/Balzer-MAGNA-Spe...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5184bb4cbe


----------



## Marco 82 (23. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Nabend

Ich würde sagen, du bist mit einer Rute um die 100g Wg für deine Zielgewässer/Fische am besten bedient.
Für die Unstrut reichen die sicher, ohne das ich den Fluß kenne, aber ich nehme Ruten mit 150 g Wg für die Elbe und die Saale und bin damit mehr als ausreichend gerüstet (Ausnahme Hauptströmung - da bleibt eh nichts liegen).
Das optimale Wg liegt meißt unter dem Angegebenen (wahrscheinlich max. Wg.), d.h. einen 70-80 g Korb (inklusive Futter) kannst du mit einer 100 g Rute noch weit und präziese werfen.
Für kleinere Karpfen müsste die Reserve einer solchen Rute ebenfalls ausreichen - Größere vertragen die auch, nur kannst du nicht mehr wirklich Druck machen.
Alles was in den Heavy-Bereich fällt (ca. 130-180 g.) macht auf Weißfisch keinen Spaß mehr.
Ich würde meine Rute nicht nach dem größt möglich vorkommenden Fischen ausrichten, sondern nach denen, die du am häufigsten fängst.
Was noch für die "leichtere" Rute spricht, ist das du sie als Posenrute verwenden willst, mit einer sehr kräftigen Rute würdest du kaum Spaß haben (Wurfverhalten/Drill).

P.S. die Catana gibt es auch in 3,66m. 

MfG Marco


----------



## klappe (23. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

hab  halt 2 prägende erfahrungen gemacht..
zum einen stören mich die "reserven" einer rute nur begrenzt....hab schon mit meiner geliebten picker rute(hot precesion von spro(2,7m wg <40g) sehr schöne drills von karpfen(immerhin fast 60cm) in der strömung genossen......
aber auf der anderen seite bereits mit einem futterkorb von 40g und noch zusätzlich beschwert mit einem 60g birnenblei(experimente) und die stömung der unstrut hat es einfach ohne zu zucken weggespült...

ich liebe die bissanzeige an den feeder-pickerruten....wurfweite ist nur begrenzt(was meine häufigsten einsatzzwecke  betrifft), bzw. nur bedingt von bedeutung.

da bin ich mit den 110g wg etwas skeptisch....
recht muss ich dir geben, dass ich auch ´nicht permanent auf "kapitale" aus bin.....


----------



## keinangelprofi (24. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Die Shimano Catana 110g ist sicher ein gutes Teil, ich habe eine aus der Beastmaster Serie (liegt preislich etwas höher). Das angegebene WG von 110g bei Shimano reicht, das ist genauso wie bei anderen, die 150g angeben. Damit kannst du 100g Körbchen + Futter noch gut werfen. 

Außerdem würde ich die Rute eher nach dem aussuchen, was du werfen mußt, nicht nachdem was du fangen willst. Es hilft ja nichts, wenn du nur auf Brachsen fischt, aber deine Rute so schwach ist, dass du keinen Futterkorb in die Strömung bekommst, der liegen bleibt.


----------



## Marco 82 (24. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Du hast völlig recht, wenn du sagst, dass man das die Rute nach den erforderlichen Verhältnissen (Wurfgewichten) auswählen sollte.
Ich bin zunächst davon ausgegangen das 70-80g Körbe reichen würden, da Klappe schrieb ein 40g Korb würde weggespült, das da noch ein 60er Birnenblei dranhing, konnte ich nicht wissen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn mind. 100g WG + Futter nötig sind, empfiehlt sich doch eher eine stärkere Rute um die 150g WG.

Es ist interessant, dass du die WG angaben bei Shimano als eher untertrieben ansiehst (110g bei Shimano entsprechen 150g bei anderen Herstellern).
Ich habe die Speedmaster Carpfeeder (150g) im Einsatz und würde das angegebene WG eher als zu hoch angegeben bezeichnen.
Nicht das ich damit keine 150g werfen könnte, aber, wenn ich die ausreize, lässt sich mit der Rute sich nicht mehr weit und präziese werfen.
Ideal für die Rute sind mittlere Körbe von 80g+Futter.
Da scheint es also große Untrschiede zwichen den einzelnen Modellen zu geben.
Wenn es nicht auf Wurfweite ankommt, könnte man das Wg der Rute natürlich voll ausreizen und sogar überschreiten.

Wirst schon eine finden, der Markt ist ja riesig, die von dir herausgesuchten Ruten und die Vorgeschlagenen erfüllen sicher alle ihren Zweck, vielleicht kannst du ja irgendwo ein Schnäppchen machen (ist auch ein Auswahlkriterium bei mir).
Ich glaube, leztendlich kommt man ums Ausprobieren nicht herum, wenn die Rute garnicht gefällt, hat man Erfahrungen gesammelt und kann sie wieder verkaufen oder anderswertig einsetzen, ist immer eine subjektive Sache, dem Einen gefällt diese oder jene, dem Anderen nicht.
Bei dem breiten Einsatzspektrum, wird jede Rute immer ein Kompromiss sein, wobei es wohl sinnvoller wäre die "Unstruttauglichkeit" in den Vordergrund zu rücken.
Einen "Totalausfall" in der Preisklasse kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, sodass du letztendlich vielleicht deinem "Bauchgefühl" folgen solltest.

MfG Marco


----------



## Pantomime (24. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

die spro mh feeder mit 100 wgreicht vom preis leistungs verhältnis sicherlich aus,da sie deinen bisher genannten ansprüchen genügt,bis aufs wurfgewicht. ich angle an der ruhr (verdammt starke strömung)mit 60 g futterkörben.anfangs wurden die futterkörbe weggespült,dann hatte ich anders geformte verwendet(mit krallen,weit herausstehendes blei und viele andere scuriele formen).also wenn du feedern gehst hau doch nicht 150gramm ins wasser und kauf eine super teure rute.da die rute die ich vorschlug nicht so teuer ist und ich gute erfahrung mit ihr hab empfele ich sie dir weiterhin.

und da die rute nicht soooo teuer ist


----------



## klappe (27. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

hab einen testbericht gelesen, in der diese rute
bereits nach 74g brach!#c|kopfkrat vielleicht war es ja auch eine "montagsrute"!


http://coarsefishing.de/berichte/testberichte-tackle/ruten/spro-doeme-gabor-pellet-feeder-mh.php #c|kopfkrat|bla:

wie auch immer......
für weitere anregungen bin ich weiterhin offen......:m:m:m:m

danke für die tipps!


----------



## Dunraven (27. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Hm.
Die erste Frage wäre für mich schon mal 78g mit Futter gewogen oder nur Korbgewicht (wobei für mich eine 100g Rute auch einen normalen 100g Korb mit Futter aushalten muss, wenn auch klar ist das sie damit nicht optimal wirft und auch wenn klar ist das man an der Grenze nicht voll durchziehen sollte).

Ansonsten ist es ein interessanter Test, wobei auch hier das Problem ist das eine Rute nicht sagt ob es ein Problem ist oder nur ein unglücklicher Einzelfall. Evt. hatte ja die Rute gerade einen Materialfehler (sollte normal aber auch nicht passieren) bzw. eben vorher schon im Laden oder beim Versand etwas abbekommen. Sowas kann man ja leider nicht sagen wenn man nur eine einzige testet. Von daher würde ich diesen Test ähnlich skeptisch sehen wie die Test in den Zeitschriften, welche die Produkte ihrer Anzeigenkunden testen.


----------



## Pantomime (28. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



klappe schrieb:


> hab einen testbericht gelesen, in der diese rute
> bereits nach 74g brach!#c|kopfkrat vielleicht war es ja auch eine "montagsrute"!
> 
> 
> ...


ok,das wundert mich aber mit 70gramm futterkorb hab ich auch schon ausgeworfen.aber ich will sie dir nicht aufzwingen. Du solltest die augen offen halten und mal auch in anderen beiträgen nachschauen.Ich weis ja nicht ob die rute 100% zu dir passt. zu mir passt sie ja aber die von dir gewählten ruten können besser sein. erkunde dich einfach.


----------



## klappe (28. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

das mit dem erkundigen versuche ich ja gerade!
möchte eben solides angelgerät für einen vernünftigen preis.
wirklich wissen werde ich es erst wenn ich die rute ne saison in der hand hatte......
aber gewisse dinge kann man so evtl. vermeiden.


----------



## snorreausflake (29. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

@ Klappe : hast die schonmal die Mosella MIP Ruten angeschaut?
Z.B. MIP EVO Long Cast Feeder, Power Feeder, Cast Feeder usw.
http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...ederrute-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_107/id/4576


----------



## klappe (29. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

die sind ja scheinbar gar nicht so verkehrt.......


was ist mit den browning ruten?

http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...ederrute-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_107/id/5371 
sind die so viel schlechter????


----------



## Brassenwilli (29. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



klappe schrieb:


> die sind ja scheinbar gar nicht so verkehrt.......
> 
> 
> was ist mit den browning ruten?
> ...




Dann gib lieber € 20,-- mehr aus und hole Dir ne Syntec Feeder in 3,90 m mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 140g, im Vergleich zur Ambition bekommst Du eine weitere Spitze und hast auch noch genügend Reserven.
Bei Fragen einfach eine PN.


----------



## snorreausflake (29. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

@ Klappe : zu den Browning kann ich dir nix sagen, haben aber immer ganz gute Kritiken.
Fisch seit diesem Jahr die MIP Evo Cast Feeder und bin echt zufrieden:m
Falls du noch ne Rolle brauchts kannst dir mal die Balzer Feederrollen anschauen z.B. die Syndicate Feeder!


----------



## angler4711 (29. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



> die sind ja scheinbar gar nicht so verkehrt.......
> 
> 
> was ist mit den browning ruten?
> ...


 

Moin!


Lass bloß die Finger von der Rute, die hat ein Kolege von mir gefischt und bei größeren Fischen macht sie die biege.
Er sagte nur so eine schlechte Rute hat er noch nichjt in der Hand gehabt, ergebnis war hat die Rute an unserer Jugend verschenckt.

Empfehlen kann ich auch die von Mosella von der Mip Evo Feeder Serie, hab selber 2 in gebrauch.
Macht richtig spaß mit den Ruten zu fischen, top Ruten!


----------



## backermann (29. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Hab mir auf anraten von Brassenwillie(und einigen anderen) die Browning Syntec geholt.
Bin im nachhinein absolut begeistert.
Preisleistung Top.
(leider nicht bei Brassenwillie,tut mir aufrichtig leid,aber konnte nicht so lange warten)
Die Rute kann ich jedenfalls absolut weiterempfehlen.


----------



## klappe (29. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

was heißt PN?
ok schicke dir ne PN---->schick aber wie?


----------



## klappe (29. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

`habs gefunden........"ProfilNachricht"........


----------



## iguana57 (29. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Hallo.

Ich bin noch neuling und würde gerne wissen wofür man Feederruten nutzen kann. Also auf welche Fischen geht man damit hauptsächlich  ?

LG


----------



## Marco 82 (29. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Hi Iguana,
Feederruten werden zum Grundangeln in stehenden und fließenden Gewässern benutzt, das besondere ist die Feederspitze, sie dient zur Bissanzeige, beißt ein Fisch, schlägt die Spitze aus (federt).
Diese Ruten gibt es in verschiedenen Stärken und Längen, je nach Einsatzbereich und Zielfisch, zwischen 3,00m-5,00m/WG 40g-300g.
Im Prinzip kann man alle möglichen Fischarten damit beangeln, meißtens werden sie jedoch für Weißfisch benutzt, aber auch Karpfen und sogar Zander kann man diesen Ruten  beangeln.
Ein weiteres Merkmal, was aber nur indirekt zu den Ruten gehört,
ist die Futterkorbmontage, in all ihren Varianten(google/Suchfunktion).
Ähnliche Rutentypen, die dem gleichen Prinzip folgen, währen (Winkel)Picker,(engl.) Bomb Rod, (engl.) Swimfeeder Rod und eine weitere Variante, die Schwingspitzenrute - die Brgriffe kannst du bei Interesse nachgoogeln.

Das Feedern ist eine interessante Methode um zu angeln, finde ich, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall sich damit zu beschäftigen. Informationen findest du dazu reichlich im Netz und im AB.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dunraven (30. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Marco, die Montage gehört nicht wirklich indirekt dazu. Feeder bedeutet ja nicht federn sondern füttern bzw. versorgen, zuleiten, ect. Der Name beruht also schon auf den Futterkorb der damit genutzt wird. Von daher würde ich nicht sagen das der nicht nur indirekt dazu gehört.

Bezüglich den Infos im Netz, friedfischgruppe-aurich.de.vu/ hat z.B. eine schöne Beschreibung unter dem Punkt Feederfischen.


----------



## iguana57 (30. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Hi..

Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr interessant an 

Vielen Dank für die Infos

LG


----------



## Marco 82 (30. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

@ Dunraven

Du hast völlig recht, was die Namensherleitung angeht, ich hatte mich wohl missverstänlich ausgedrückt, feed(er)=Futter, füttern und nicht federn im Bezug auf die Spitze. 
Es gibt aber durchaus Montagen, die ohne Korb auskommen, diese beziehen sich dann aber meißtens auf das Angeln mit dem Picker. 
Mit "indirekt" meinte ich, dass es nicht zwangsläufig nötig ist, eine Futterkorbmontage an den Ruten zu benutzen, auch wenn dies ihr eigentlicher Einastzzweck ist.

Beispiel: Aal, Zander, Quappe - ohne Korb (nicht "gefeedert", aber mit Feederrute)
                       Karpfen                                  - mit Korb, mit Methodfeeder, oder mit einfacher
                                           Bleimontage

@ Iguana

Hier mal ein Link mit typischen Montagen

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/specimen-hunting/endmontagen-fuer-das-grundangeln


----------



## Brassenwilli (30. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



backermann schrieb:


> Hab mir auf anraten von Brassenwillie(und einigen anderen) die Browning Syntec geholt.
> Bin im nachhinein absolut begeistert.
> Preisleistung Top.
> (leider nicht bei Brassenwillie,tut mir aufrichtig leid,aber konnte nicht so lange warten)
> Die Rute kann ich jedenfalls absolut weiterempfehlen.



Der Mohr hat seine Schuldigkeit getan, jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht #d

Spass beiseite, ist nicht so schlimm, Hauptsache es ist eine BROWNING geworden:q


Die Kollegen die mir ne PN geschickt haben, bitte nochmal senden, irgendwie sind die unter die Räder gekommen, war wohl beim Löschen etwas zu schnell mit den dicken Fingern unterwegs.


----------



## Dunraven (30. September 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

@Marco: Ich nutze sie ja auch gerne auf Aal und Zander, wenn auch meist nur als normale Grundrute ohne die Spitze zu nutzen, aber Du hast schon recht das man sie auch dafür ohne Korb nutzen kann. Es klang halt nur so als würdest Du eben das Feeder mit der federnden Spitze als Namensgrundlage verbinden. Daher eben der Hinweis. Beim Rest stimme ich Dir ja zu.


----------



## klappe (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

so hab mich entschieden und bestellt(so gut wie...)

naja dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie es wird und wann....

werd evtl mal nen kleinen test schreiben - wenn ich alles habe....

grüße


----------



## iguana57 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Ich war heute auch mal shoppen :q

Mein Mann hat mir die DAM Spezi Composite Feederute 3,90m 50-150g für den Einstieg empfohlen die ich dann auch genommen habe.

Dazu die Rolle von Cormoran Fbi 7pi 4000.

Na toll habe gerade gelesen das die Rolle nicht so der renner sein soll. Aber sie macht so erstmal einen guten Eindruck. getestet habe ich sie noch nicht. Und mein Mann vom shop sagte es wäre eine gute Rolle. Und der Genießt eig. einen sehr guten Ruf.

Was haltet ihr so davon ?


----------



## snorreausflake (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



klappe schrieb:


> so hab mich entschieden und bestellt(so gut wie...)
> 
> naja dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie es wird und wann....
> 
> ...


Kannst uns aber bestimmt schon jetzt verraten für was du dich entscheiden hast oder?


----------



## klappe (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

also meine entscheidung ist getroffen:

browning syntec feeder xl in 3,9m länge,50-140g wg
und als rolle ne quantum heat 1050
bin mal gespannt wie es zusammen passt....|kopfkrat

grüße:m


----------



## klappe (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

nun ja erster angeltag mit der rute hinter mir....:

wie erwartet kam heute mittag mit der post meine neue feederrute mit rolle.

das ganze ausgepackt, zusammengesteckt , abgewogen, geschüttelt, abgeschätzt: resultat: ne ordentliche rute,solide verarbeitet, liegt ganz gut in der hand,bräuchte allerdings ne schwerere rolle als meine gewählte quantum heat 1050 um besser ausbalanciert zu sein.
beim ersten betrachten kam sie mir auch sehr "steif" vor.
ich war skeptisch, positiv gespannt.

bin in angelladen. das ganze bespulen lassen. hab ne 20er mono feederline genommen. sinkend und mit wenig dehnung.

dann bin ich an den elsterkanal gefahren.testbeginnraxis.

da ich es sehr feinfühlig an der spitze mag, die leichteste 1,o uz aufgesteckt(war wahrscheinlich ein fehler), schlaufenmontage,vorher futter gemischt, 10g erster wurf(ohne futter). sehr vorsichtig geworfen, erstmal ein wenig ungewohnt die 3,9m länge(meine längste rute war bisher eine 3,15m rute, die ich zum allgemeinen karpfen und schwerem grundangeln verwende).

auch die feine schnur ist erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig.

den korb spült es im kanal einfach weiter(hochwasser).
na gut dann halt gleich ein 50g korb testen.futterstelle gesucht, mit gefülltem korb geworfen(tja wieviel wiegt, dann das körbchen???????????ei ist ein relativ großes 50g körbchen ) diie angelspitze neigt sich.... gewöhnungsbedürftig...es passiert aber nix. werfen muss ich nicht weit.alles baletti.

doch dann..........beim korbbefüllen wickelt sich die sehne, unbemerkt von mir, um die spitze....als ich das körbchen auf wurflänge "herankurbeln" möchte macht es ganz leise "knack"#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

vorderster ring von der feederspitze abgebrochen|rolleyes

erschwerend kam hinzu, dass auf dem kanal blätter trieben(ja leider, es wird herbst).
durch die treibenden blätter und durch vorbeifahrende boote war die (jetzt abgebrochene) spitze immer noch einen tick zu weich.
tapfer angelte ich weiter um dann endlich meinen ersten biss an der neuen angel erleben durfte..:m
mein konzept ging trotz widriger umstände und einer not op an der angelspitze auf.

erster biss ...........verrissen.#q

nächster wurf. biss.schön gewackelt hat die spitze:m!
eine schöne brasse kam zum vorschein.ca.35cm.
zum "drill".man merkt sehr schön durch die rute den kontakt zum fisch. sie ist biegsam und nicht so steif, wie ich erst dachte!bei einer 35cm brasse ist sie logischerweise nicht am limit.dazu kann ich nix sagen.
ein paar würfe später konnte ich noch einige(3) kleine brassen überlisten.

die große frage ist für mich wie viel wiegt so ein gefülltes körbchen?
hätte mir nicht getraut nen noch größeres körbchen dranzuhängen!weiß aber auch nicht, ob ich dann ne 2 oder 3 uz spitze wählen müsste? da hätte ich wirklich bedenken gehabt VOLL durchzuziehen. 
naja werd mich mal im laufe der zeit rantasten....

fazit: die rute und das angeln damit macht spass!alles scheint grundsolide.daselbe kann man zur rolle sagen.hier hatte ich mit den 10kugellagern noch ein wenig mehr ruhe erwartet, die große rute fängt die schwingungen aber auf.auf eine klein wenig größere übersetzung werde ich beim nächsten kauf beachten. 
an die größe und die handhabung der rute muss ich mich erst noch ein wenig gewöhnen(vorher nur gepickert..)
tja in der nächsten woche werde ich praxis am fluss sammeln:msaale+unstrut

bin mir nach einem angeltag ziemlich sicher, dass ich mich nicht verkauft habe! der rest bringt wie immer die praxis!#h

werd dann mal berichten-wenns interessiert.


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Eine Spitze ist das letzte Teil was brechen kann, wenn man mit schweren Körben auswirft. Die biegen sich ja in der Regel weit über 90° ohne zu brechen.


----------



## kaic (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

versuch beim befüllen des Korbs die Schnur immer auf Spannung zu halten. dann sollte sich oben auch nix verwickeln.

Schöner Erfahrungsbericht!

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Feedern

KAI#h


----------



## Marco 82 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Hallo Klappe

Schön, das du eine Rute gefunden hast, die dir gefällt.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich im Fluss macht, wäre schön, wenn du einen kleinen Bericht schreiben könntest.

Das mit der Spitze ist natürlich ärgerlich, ist mir auch schon passiert das die Schur sich verwickelt hat, allerdings ist die Spitze/Ring bei mir nicht gebrochen, sondern beim Auserfen dem Korb hinterhergeflogen, das ganze Nachts mit Knicklicht, sah aus wie ein Leuchtspurgeschoss .
Ersatz lässt sich bestimmt auftreiben.

Normalerweise kannst du auch mit der leichtesten Spitze das max. WG der Rute voll ausreizen, ich habe es noch nicht erlebt oder gehört, das eine Spitze aufgrund eines zu hohen WG gebrochen ist, egal ob Glasfaser oder Carbon.
Auch wenn es anfangs ein wenig beängstigent ist, sich an die durchhängende Spitze zu gewöhnen, kommt mit der Zeit das Vertrauen auch mal voll durchzuziehen, falls nötig.

Wäre schön, wenn du mal max./optimales WG. der Rute ermittelen könntest (kannst du ja auch ohne Spitzen testen). Mich würde auch interressieren wie der Blank unter Last "arbeitet", wünsche dir ein paar richtig dicke Brocken nächste Woche. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## klappe (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

tja leider muss ich meinen geplanten angelbericht "am fluss" auf später verschieben:c

war zwar im urlaub, aber zum angeln bin ich nicht ein einziges mal gekommen(was soll man machen#c)

werde aber solange es das wetter zulässt nochmal nen ansitzangeln veranstalten-hab selber soooo bock drauf.
also bis bald#h

mfg klappe


----------



## LahnHunter (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Hallo zusammen,

war mit Kollege das erste Mal am *Rhein* und war überwältigt vom Fluss.

Meine Ausrüstung für die Lahn (Spinn- und Grund) reicht jedoch  für diese Verhältnisse überhaupt nicht aus #d

Gerne möchte ich mir eine neue Feederausstattung (2 Ruten) zulegen und würde gerne einmal wissen, wie die erfahrenen Friedfischangler darüber denken,  bzw. eure Bewertung dazu hören ...... besser sehen.

Für die nötigen hohen Futterkorbgewichte in der Strömung habe ich die folgenden Ruten näher ins Auge gefasst:

*Berkley Steckrute Cherrywood II Heavy Feeder 
 4,50 m, WG 100 - 250g für rund 100,- €*

sowie

*Sänger Pro-T Global Heavy Feeder 
4,20 m, WG 0 - 200 g, für ca. 60,-€*

Um nicht gleich zuviel auszugeben, da ja auch noch ein RODPOD usw. dazu kommt, wollte ich als Rolle zunächst meine *Freilaufrolle SPRO HARDLINER PRO LCS 5400* weiterhin verwenden. Ca. 1 Jahr alt war ca. 20 x in Gebrauch und  kostete so ca. 35,- €

Anzumerken ist noch .... ich bin Hobbyangler, keiner der jeden Tag ans Wasser gehen kann.  Also Ruten für 250,- € oder Rollen für 100,- € oder mehr, kommen daher nicht in Frage. 

Für Schnur, Haken usw. brauche ich eigentlich keine Hilfe, habe schon Infos und werde mich daran orientieren. Wer jedoch was Neues und Gutes hat, als her damit  ... bin für alles Dankbar !
*
Jetzt kommts:*
Bevor ich nun das Geld investiere, möchte ich sehr gerne eure Meinung zu den Ruten und zu der Rolle  hören und ggf. wenn nötig, mir Eure alternativen Vorschläge ansehen.

Danke vorab für Eure Zeit und Erfahrungswerte !

Schönes Wochenende #h


----------



## klappe (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

die rolle spro hardliner hatte ich auch-genau bis zum ersten unvorsichtigen karpfendrill....
dann hatte das getriebe einen weg#d
dann lieber ein paar euro mehr ausgeben für ne bessere rolle...
hab mir jetzt ne quantum heat gekauft....allerdings hat die noch keine harten einsätze hinter sich....|rolleyes erster eindruck ist aber gut.
zur rute kann ich keine tipps geben, da ich selber am testen bin....


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Wer drillt denn heutzutage noch auf Getriebe? |kopfkrat


----------



## klappe (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Wer drillt denn heutzutage noch auf Getriebe? |kopfkrat



hab natürlich nicht mit dem getriebe gedrillt..
aber hab einfach kurz gekurbelt....nicht so, dass ich es der rolle nicht zugetraut hätte...
naja,jedenfalls hat sie jetzt einen weg....


----------



## klappe (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Wer drillt denn heutzutage noch auf Getriebe? |kopfkrat



aufgrund deiner formulierung meine frage:
hat man früher mit der rolle gedrillt???;+
(reines interesse)#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



klappe schrieb:


> aufgrund deiner formulierung meine frage:
> hat man früher mit der rolle gedrillt???;+
> (reines interesse)#6


Ich meinte eigentlich damit, dass man als routinierter, erfahrener Angler wie wir alle sind, die Fische auch drillen kann ohne das das stark aufs Getriebe geht. Durch Anheben der Rute holt man den Fisch näher und beim wieder absenken kurbelt man erst ein. 

Wenn man noch jung und unerfahren ist, dann macht man sich über sowas keine Gedanken und sowieso wenn der Fisch an der Angel ist, ist alles vergessen. Anschlag, Angel hoch und kurbeln. |uhoh:

Ich selber drille mit relativ lascher Bremseinstellung und beim Anheben der Rute halte ich die Spule fest. Dadurch kann ich wenn der Fisch nochmal Gas gibt sofort dem Fisch die nötige Schnur geben. Mache das nicht weil ich denke die Schnur würde reissen, sondern damit habe ich einfach keine Ausschlitzer mehr. Die Fische sind bei mir immer im vorderen Maulbereich gehakt und gebe ich zuviel Widerstand wenn der Fisch Äktion macht, dann hakt er sich entweder aus oder der Haken reisst aus dem Maul. Egal wie, der Fisch ist weg. Das wollen wir doch nicht.


----------



## LahnHunter (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich damit, dass man als routinierter, erfahrener Angler wie wir alle sind



Hahaaa Danke  :m ... aber isch bin immer noch Anfänger !!!

Iss aber keine schlechte Ausgangsposition, neben Dir am Rhein zu stehen, könnt was werden mit mir 

Bin noch hin und hergerissen ....  Cherrywood, Sänger, Cherrywood, Sänger

Naja Mal sehen was die Familie von Weihnachtsgeld übrig lässt, davon mach ich es dann abhängig |kopfkrat

 Gruß an die Gemeinde  |wavey:


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Keine Sorge Thomas, kriegen wir alles schon irgendwie hin. #h

Eben ist auch mein 4,20m Kescherstab + Netz gekommen, dann braucht keiner mehr die Steinpackung runterkraxeln, wenn wir mal nicht auf ner Rampe hocken sollten. Damit kann man schön am Rhein in der Nähe des Weinprobierstandes angeln, ist ja nicht das schlechteste! :m


----------



## kaic (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Thomas, kriegen wir alles schon irgendwie hin. #h
> 
> Eben ist auch mein 4,20m Kescherstab + Netz gekommen, dann braucht keiner mehr die Steinpackung runterkraxeln, wenn wir mal nicht auf ner Rampe hocken sollten. Damit kann man schön am Rhein in der Nähe des Weinprobierstandes angeln, ist ja nicht das schlechteste! :m



na dann Prost #g

wann seit ihr mal wieder dort? wohne ja ganz in der nähe. dann statte ich euch mal einen besuch ab...

Grüße Kai


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



kaic schrieb:


> na dann Prost #g
> 
> wann seit ihr mal wieder dort? wohne ja ganz in der nähe. dann statte ich euch mal einen besuch ab...
> 
> Grüße Kai


Bedingt durch mein Wochenendstudium kann ich aktuell nur Sonntags, wobei diesen Sonntag muss ich arbeiten, darauf ist öffentliches Abangeln bei einem Angelverein wo ich hinwollte. Würde also erst im November wieder Zeit für den Rhein finden, wäre dann Sonntag der 7.11.. Wenn es bis dahin nicht -12°C sind und Schnee, dann wird da auch gefeedert. Sage dir dann nochmal vorher bescheid. #h


----------



## kaic (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

cool 
ich will morgen mal los. Futter ist schon gerührt 
mal schauen was geht


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



kaic schrieb:


> cool
> ich will morgen mal los. Futter ist schon gerührt
> mal schauen was geht


Wie lief es denn am Wasser?


----------



## klappe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

also hab mal eine frage:


wo bekomme ich wechselspitzen für meine gekaufte browning syntec xl feeder rute her? (3,9m wg 50-140g)

habe mich bewusst für eine browning rute entschieden, da ich dachte, da ist es kein problem mal ne wechselspitze zu bekommen....
aber ganz klar falsch gedacht! war im wohl größten angelladen leipzigs aber die hatten zwar ne ganze kiste mit wechselspitzen allerdings keine passende für meine rute#q|kopfkrat

hab jetzt im netz gesucht, aber noch nix gefunden;+

auch andere browning wechselspitzen passen nicht!
das macht mich wahnsinnig:v

warum gibt es in diesem land keine einheitlichen normen???
(rein rethorische frage:bitte nicht drauf antworten, die kenne ich selbst:c)

mfg klappe


----------



## MoselBarbe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

frag mal bei S&W nach, die haben die bestimmt da.


----------



## Dunraven (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Browning Spitzen sind normal kein Problem. Jeder gute Händler mit Browning im Angebot sollte sie bestellen können. Wenn Du keinen findest frage einfach Brassenwilli, der bekommt normal fast alles was noch erhältlich ist.


----------



## klappe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

die kategorien sind da aber nur für die "king feeder".....
da war ich vorhin auch schon drauf.
man findet keine angaben  über den durchmesser


----------



## klappe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

bzw nicht bei allen spitzen;+


----------



## kaic (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Wenn dein Händler gezielt für eine Rute eine spezielle Spitze bestellt bekommst du Original Spitzen als Ersatzteile

Grüße Kai


----------



## klappe (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

"mein" händler will mir das porto in rechnung stellen#d!
das hab ich auch noch nie erlebt...

dann bestelle ich es lieber im internet selber...
 p.s. hab mit brassenwilly schon kontakt aufgenommen
grüß


----------



## Brassenwilli (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



klappe schrieb:


> die kategorien sind da aber nur für die "king feeder".....
> da war ich vorhin auch schon drauf.
> man findet keine angaben  über den durchmesser



Hier hast Du die gewünschtne Angaben *g*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175756&highlight=Durchmesser+Feederspitzen&page=2

Eintrag #20


----------



## Jack2jack (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Ich habe auch ein King Feeder allerdings die 2009er All Seasons und ich habe letzte Woche eine Spitze davon im See versenkt.
Und zwar eine von denen die man nicht in das B-Teil sondern über dieses schiebt, gibt es hierfür auch noch Ersatz? Es war die 1 Oz hätte aber wenn es die gibt auch gerne noch eine 3/4 Oz.

Weiß da jemand ob und wo es sowas (noch) gibt?

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Dunraven (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Die neuen King Feeder Spitzen sollen zu den alten kompatibel sein und seit diesem Jahr gibt es ja auch Hohlspitzen zum drüber schieben für die King Feeder. Von daher sollten die normal dann auch passen denke ich. Aber Willi hat ja schon über dir gepostet, frage den mal, der kann sicher helfen. Mir hat er auch schon bei solchen Problemen schnell und kompetent geholfen.


----------



## Brassenwilli (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Die neuen King Feeder Spitzen sollen zu den alten kompatibel sein und seit diesem Jahr gibt es ja auch Hohlspitzen zum drüber schieben für die King Feeder. Von daher sollten die normal dann auch passen denke ich. Aber Willi hat ja schon über dir gepostet, frage den mal, der kann sicher helfen. Mir hat er auch schon bei solchen Problemen schnell und kompetent geholfen.



Moin,
Bei den restlichen Ruten der KOC-Serie ist es mit der Kompatibiltät der Spitzen kein Problem aber bei der alten All Seasons sehe ich das leider nicht da die Rute mit unterschiedlichen B-Teilen und den entsprechenden Spitzen (Put-Over und Put-In) geliefert wurde. Die Put-Over-Spitzen sind im Steckbereich verstärkt was bei den Hohlspitzen der neuen KOC-Serie nicht der Fall ist. 

Für die alte KOC All Seasons wirst Du wohl die Originalspitzen bestellen müssen.
Hier die entsprechenden Artikelnummern.

Rute  King Feeder All Seasons  4,00 m  Artikelnummer 1241 400
Artnr. E-Spitze
L124101	Rot	1 oz	Put Over
L124102	Weiß	1,5 oz	Put Over
L124103	Gelb	1 oz	Put In
L124104	Weiß	1,5 oz	Put In
L124105	Rot	2 oz	Put In

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jack2jack (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

@ Brassenwilly 

Danke.

Gab es die gar nicht mit weniger als 1 Oz? Hab´s mir schon fast gedacht...
Schade eigentlich ist wirklich ne schöne Rute sonst. Na dann werde ich mir wohl mal so eine Originale 1 Oz bestellen. 
Und noch mal in mich kehren und rausfinden ob ich wirklich noch Spitzen unter 1 Oz benötige und dann gegebenenfalls die schicke Rute verkaufen, wird ja noch ganz gut gehandelt....

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Brassenwilli (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> @ Brassenwilly
> 
> Danke.
> 
> ...



Nein eine kleine Spitze wie die 1 oz ist mir nicht bekannt und bei der Rute aus meiner Sicht normalerweise auch nicht notwendig denn Du kannst durch die unterschiedlichen B-Teile und den entsprechenden Spitzen die Aktion der Rute den jeweiligen Bedürfnissen anpassen.
Am Besten einfach mal ausprobieren.
Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## klappe (11. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

so ich das warten hat (fast) ein ende....
meinen spitzen sind zu mir unterwegs...
habe noch eine kleine frage:
mit welchem schnurdurchmesser werft ihr die futterkörbe "volles rohr" raus? angenommen man ist bei ca.120-130g gewicht inklusive futter?
ich hab ne 20 mono-wenn ich mit nem 50g körbchen werfe hab ich immer das gefühl, das die schnur der beschleunigung nicht stand hält....
fischt ihr dickere schnüre?
bei großen weiten benutzt man geflochtene-ich weiß...durchmesser 10mm?
wie knotet man die schlagschnur`?
grüße

p.s.diese saison fische ich weiter meine 20ger dehnungsarme mono-hat bisse sehr gut angezeigt


----------



## kaic (12. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Hi,

bei Körben jenseits der 100g Marke verwende ich eine 26er Cenex Feeder Line von Browning. Damit hatte ich bisher keinerlei Probleme.
Geflochtene kannst du auch verwenden. Aber benutze eine Schlagschnur. Eine 28er in doppelter Rutenlänge wäre meine Empfehlung. Immer darauf achten das mindestens drei Wicklungen beim Auswerfen auf der Spule sind. Sonst kann der Schlagschnurknoten reißen.

Grüße Kai


----------



## klappe (12. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

gibt es da keine probleme mit den ringen?
der knoten muss ja durch die winzigen feederrutenspitzenösen...
aber muss ja gehen , wenn das so viele machen.

ist es so einer oder gibt es noch "bessere"?

http://www.carpfisher.info/schlagschnurknoten.htm


----------



## hf22 (12. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

MOIN, Wenn du weiter mit deiner 20er Schnur angeln willst nimm eine 25er bzw 28er Schlagschnur 3fache Rutenlänge. Als knoten verwende den Albright-Knoten.


----------



## klappe (12. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

dachte die schlagschnur braucht man vor allem bei geflochtenen schnüren wegen der dehnung?

aber macht natürlich auch sinn um den wurfdruck abzufangen....


----------



## hf22 (12. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Eine schlagschnur bringt immer vorteile egal ob Mono oder Geflochtene. Ich persönlich fische nur mit mono. Aber mal was anderes: warum willst du "volles Rohr" auswerfen?? das macht in der regel keinen sinn. Fische da wo der fisch die nahrung sucht, im fluss zb. da wo die Steinpackung aufhört ,bei uns an der Weser so ca 30 bis 35 m vom Ufer.


----------



## klappe (12. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

es gibt natürlich auch seen an denen man "volles rohr" auswerfen muss(kann)....allerdings gebe ich dir recht, da man dann evtl.auch leichtere körbe verwenden kann.

es geht mir hier wirklich um erfahrungsberichte und um die aufdrucke der hersteller.
da bin ich eben beim nachdenken darauf gestoßen....weil ich mit meiner 20ger schnur befürchtungen hätte "volles rohr" 140g (max. wg meiner rute) zu werfen.bzw wollte ich wissen welche schnur genau das dann mitmacht#c


----------



## hf22 (12. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Also wenn du auf der sicheren seite stehen willst dann nimm 25er mono Hauptschnur, 28er Schlagschnur, und Vorfach 12er oder14er.


----------



## Dunraven (12. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Also ich fische ganz normal mit einer 0,22mm Schnur und schalte da eine 0,28-0,30mm Schlagschnur vor. Dann habe ich einen kleinen Durchmesser der wenig Widerstand leistet und eine Schlagschnur die die Belastung beim Auswerfen abfängt. Welche Schnur sowas also mitmacht? Na die Schlagschnur.


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Ich feedere mit 0.26mm monofiler Gamakatsu Super G-Line. Ziehe nicht voll durch da ich gar nicht so weit draussen angeln möchte (treibt eh wieder ran). Würde der Schnur aber ein Durchziehen zutrauen.


----------



## klappe (12. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

ok vielen dank für die antworten auf meine frage!
ergebnis: schlagschnur zwischen 0,26 und 0,30 vorschalten, dann müsste es gehen

na das werd ich mal probieren und sehen wie weit ich rauskomme:q


----------



## Emsfliege (14. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Habe da mal eine Frage.
Ich fische mit ner 0,23er Hauptschnur und zwar Mono.
Als erstes kommt dann eine Futterspierale mit 15gramm Blei in der Wickelung,dann ein Gummi der denn Korb vom Wirbel abhält.Ich fische damit im Stillwasser und bremse beim Außwurf immer so ab,das die Montage ständig gestreckt bleibt.Somit sollte keine Verwickelung vorkommen.Doch des öfteren geschieht es das sich das meißt 018er Vorfach beim einholen mehrmals um denn Futterkorb gewickelt hat,Wie kann ich dem entgegenwirken.Für gute Tipps bin ich dankbar...#6


----------



## Andal (14. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Eine Möglichkeit...

Nimm sehr reichlich Futter um die Spirale und knete so den Köder mit ein. Wenn sich das Futter auflöst, die Fische stöbern, dann liegt auch der Köder wieder frei.

Oder...

Du ziehtst ein etwa 5 cm langes Stück dünnen Silikonschlauch aufs Vorfach und auf die untere Öse des Wirbels. Das wirkt dann beim Wurf wie ein Abstandshalter.

Verwende nie einen Karabinerwirbel! Die lose Verbindung zwischen Tönnchenwirbel und dem Einhänger führt dazu, dass beim Wurf das Vorfach wild herumfliegt und sich nur zu gerne um den Korb wickelt.

Also so: Spirale auf die Hauptschnur, Gummiperle, Tönnchenwirbel und dann das Vorfach mit dem Schlauch direkt an den Wirbel binden, oder einschlaufen.


----------



## Emsfliege (16. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit...
> 
> Nimm sehr reichlich Futter um die Spirale und knete so den Köder mit ein. Wenn sich das Futter auflöst, die Fische stöbern, dann liegt auch der Köder wieder frei.
> 
> ...


 
Jo stimmt es funktioniert,
Hatte mich immer davor gesträubt den Abstandshalter zu montieren.Dachte immer das zu viel Montage.
Aber fängt#6

vielen vielen dank


----------



## klappe (21. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

so nun nochmal ein kleiner "test" bzw. erfahrungsbericht:

war heute nach einer frustrierenden schneiderrunde letzte woche an einem mir, bis heute, unbekannten gewässer.
hatte nur ca. 2h zum ansitzen und da dachte ich die sonne scheint.
mais und futtermischung hatte ich noch eingefroren, da ich beim letzten feederm zu viel angemischt hatte und es zu schade war wegzuwerfen.
also alles aufgetaut, noch ein paar maden besorgt und los gings.
dacht an eine kleine aber feine weißfischangelei. das wetter war super-sunshine!!!

am gewässer (alter toter arm, der bei hochwasser immer mal überflutet ist) ca 2-3ha groß. kein weiterer angler da-sehr schön.
platz bezogen, ausloten.sofort passende stelle gefunden.
erst dachte ich vielleicht etwas zu flach, aber die sonne schien  ja ...

schlaufenmontage,1,0oz spitze, köder : made+caster kombi.

alle 5-10 min gefüttert im korb. erste stunde nix. 
köderwechsel.
mais. an der zweiten grundrute wurm.
als ich nebenbei einen seidenreiher am gegenüberliegenden ufer beobachte . bog sich die feederspitze ganz ganz leicht, ein kleiner zupfer-anhauen.treffer.erst dachte ich ne größere brasse, aber zum vorschein kam ein kleiner aber kampfwilliger spiegelkarpfen(ca 35-40cm). schön schon mal nicht schneider.
nach ca 20 min. beim bestücken der 2.rute.wieder kleiner zupfer, noch einer.anhieb.2.karpfeni. vielleicht 5cm größer als der erste.
gelungener abschluss.?
bissanzeiger der 2. rute piepst.schnell hin aber leider zu spät.(hab grad den ander karpfen in sein element entlassen...)

war also ca 2h am wasser und 2 schöne drills gehabt.
rute und rolle spielen wirklich gut zusammen.
hab mich nur gefragt, wenn karpfen schon so zögerlich beißen, dann hätte ich die zupfer einer rotfeder gar nicht gesehen ,oder?
kenne beim karfpenangeln eigentlich nur ziemlich heftige bisse...
naja war schön und ich freu mich immer noch über mein schönes feederrütchen#6
macht echr spass.
schläge werden im drill super abgefangen.reserven logischerweise bei den kleinen karpfen noch reichlich vorhanden....
mfg klappe


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

Normalerweise verjagen Karpfen den Rest der Weißfische, zaghaft beißen hat mit der Jahreszeit zu tun.

Ferner: wie war der Winkel von Schnur und Spitze? 90, 60, 45 °?


----------



## klappe (22. November 2010)

*AW: feederruten erfahrung?*

90grad.
wirklich ganz leicht nur...
dachte eigentlich nur kleine weißfische....
waren dann aber kleinere karpfen.
im drill waren sie aber noch ziemlich fit  
vorfach 0,16 12er feederhaken 45cm lang


----------

